# Le Labo Santal 33 dupe?



## klbowden (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi All,
I've searched the forum as I can't be the first to ask this to no avail. Anyone out there either A) know where I can find a Le Labo Santal 33 FO dupe or B) can tell me the EO or FOs that I would need to make one myself? (is there one by a different name from a FO supply company by chance?) I Was recently at a hotel and LOVED the scent. I took the toiletries every day so they had to restock. lol. 
My nose tells me:
Cedar, Australian Sandalwood, Amber and ....????
Any advice or pointing me in the right direction would be wonderful!
Kerri


----------



## fluffmuffin (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a sample vial of a dupe FO from Save on Scents. I've just used it as a perfume oil on my wrists, not in soap, but it's similar. A little more leather (or something? i'm not great with notes) than the original, in my opinion, but a good impression none the less.


----------

